# [Video] 2x2 tutorial : comments, suggestions



## bluecloe45 (May 26, 2010)

```
[/PHPhttp://www.youtube.com/user/bluecloe45#p/a/u/1/HxWnt7ToMHA
```


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 26, 2010)

```
[ youtube ]part after v= here[ /youtube ]
```

Remove the spaces ofc.


----------



## Googlrr (May 26, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> ```
> [/PHPhttp://www.youtube.com/user/bluecloe45#p/a/u/1/[B]HxWnt7ToMHA[/B][/QUOTE]
> 
> Put the bolded part into [youtube] tags to embed.
> ...


----------



## cincyaviation (May 26, 2010)

lol, 1.5 second good FL time 
Lol, sucky lanlan
awesome lefty double trigger though
lol spelling title fail
referring to stickers that should be on top as "dots" may be confusing, also, i reccomend showing them R2 U2 R U2 R2 for the last OLL case you mention


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 26, 2010)

• Insertions are very bad for the first layer unless only one corner is misplaced. Teach a more blockbuilding like method.
• Don't teach the insertions as algorithms, this will confuse more than help.
• Colour neutrality need to be mentioned.
• Teach better recognition for OLL. You never need to see more than 3 stickers. 
• Use ' instead of i.
• Go through puberty.
• Stabler video.

There's already enough 2x2x2 tutorials out there.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 26, 2010)

All quality issues aside, I don't see what this offers that the 392 other LBL/Ortega tutorials on youtube don't.


----------



## riffz (May 26, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> All quality issues aside, I don't see what this offers that the 392 other LBL/Ortega tutorials on youtube don't.



Agreed. I don't really understand why people make tutorials on things that have been explained thoroughly already.


----------



## Kirjava (May 26, 2010)

I was ranting for hours on IRC last night about this kind of crap.


----------

